# Mesquite Console Table With Inlay



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Just finished this console/entry table for a customer. Everything is live edged mesquite with some turquoise inlay. Mortise and tenon joints, satin poly finish. She trusted me with the wood selection and I really liked this top piece. She likes it too now that it's finished..and just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice work! That turquoise really pops out. Very cool


----------

